# Source: Vince Carter returns to Mavs



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story/_/id/8118206/source-dallas-mavericks-exercise-option-vince-carter



> The Dallas Mavericks have exercised their option on Carter's full $3.1 million salary, a source with knowledge of the situation confirmed. Saturday was the deadline to either go all in or buy out the 35-year-old swingman at a reduced rate.


Sigh...not sure why, wasn't impressed with his fg% last year.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Say hello to another first round exit.

Wince sucks.


----------

